# Fracino Roastalino



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience of these? I like the brand and have often looked at them but never for real. I always think that they are very expensive for what they offer ie only 200 gm roast. They seem more for show ie stiing in a cafe on the desktop than for practical purposes. There is one for sale on ebay 2 miles from me. he wants £700 which I think is a lot more than it is worth. It will not sell at that price on a buy it now. Anyway, I wondered if anyone had any hand son experience of them?


----------

